

Iran: Even the President Digs Social Media - duuuuuuude
http://techrasa.com/2015/08/30/iran-even-president-digs-social-media/

======
dang
Promotional votes and comments aren't ok on HN. We ban sites and accounts for
doing this, so please don't.

We want users to upvote stories that they personally find intellectually
interesting, not because they or their friends have something to promote.

------
AlirezaJozi
Wow! the president?

